# Suggestions or iussues about this hardware

## djinnZ

Hi, I need a new server for the accounting software (proprietary but native version on linux).

The old server is an assembled PC on a abit KU-8 MB (problematic choice for every OS I have tried, not only linux) is gone, hangs up, the disks at start are not recognized etc. so I need to assemble a new server.

The only good choice I can found locally is this: 

MB ASUS M4A77TD

AMD PHENOM II X4

2x DDR3 4GB (2X2GB) 1600MHZ

2x HD WD10EARS (for a raid 1, another sata hd for the system from the old server and the removables ATA with adapter)

ATI HD4550-1GB or NVIDIA GEFORCE GT210 1GB (I need to work directly on the server for the weekly/daily update and some operations as archive repairs etc.)

DVD LG H22NB 

PSU enermax RS-620-ASAA 

Because I fear to repeat the error of the abit I ask for suggestion.

Another important question is the use of the raid, I'm not sure than this MB is a fake raid or not and if will work good with only two disks on the mount of 6 used.

If I found a removable support fo sata disks can be hotplug? The documentation say is possible only on the e-sata port (on the rear of the PRO model, not reperible).

There are known issues with this MB?

Better to think directly about a software raid?

Nvidia or ATI? I would use hardened and problems with the drivers are almost the same but in time it seems that ATI has maintained for as long as support for older models.

thanks in advance for the answers, I have quit linux for more than a year and and now I'm not very up to date on developments

----------

## Jaglover

Yea ...

My understanding of server is very different. 

ASUS M4A77TD is a desktop motherboard. $80 from Newegg. You can't be serious asking if it has real RAID.

AMD PHENOM II X4. Maybe. Do you really need that much processing power, how many thousands of clients connect to it?

ATI HD4550-1GB or NVIDIA GEFORCE GT210 1GB. Oh dear. Server you said?

As I said my vision of server is different. Reliability first. This motherboard does not qualify. Frankly, I'd get an used Blade from eBay instead if on limited budget.

----------

## djinnZ

Thanks for the answer, first.

You are thinking about a server in a normal environment. I need something usable as desktop and is not a damned idea of mine (as the ATI/nvidia).

Here, because the crap account software must be started (and must be installed by the idiot [censored] from the "tecnical" assistance not by me [censored]) directly from server (and no think to use a remote X, too easy and rational, the program connect only to localhost:1 [censored]) and working on it or can not be installed.

So a rack solution is not useful.

A "real" classical server (I have see on a dell T110 but is not accepted, "it has only an MGA200"... [censored]) in every case will need support and availability of replacement but, in case of failure, i need to restart immediately with a new computer, not wait a day until the support came here only to say "the disk must be sustituted, tomorrow we came back" or "there is an hard disk (in a removable bay) not selled by us, no warranty on the entire computer", thats my experience (and I will never repeat).

The removable bay is needed because I need to remove the data disk(s) and take it home (and not ask why).

The MB cost € 62 here and the RAM (one or two GB for every client connected, damn to it) is the only required (and verified at start, no escape, damn to it).

The processor (€ 92) ... there is a difference of 30€ with a sempron (and must be ordered) for me and will help to compile, so is not important.

Same question for the graphic card, the ati is selled at € 36 and i i will the lowest model must wait one week (and will cost € 26).

And the question is: what ca be an alternative? In every case will work or not?

Later I can think to buy a raid controller (I have forget to ask for it). But MB and HD need to be replaced easy and immediately (so or sata or nothing and I am not too sure to use an hardware raid).

oblivious I am not worry for you, in a "normal" situation will be a correct answer. But here i must work with crappy windows/mac fanboys.

[OT]Change software house is not a solution, firt because a similar software (i am a tax consultant) will cost from € 4000 up to € 10000 more and this is the only solution i have found on linux the other are only for another OS (or someone will sell a "server" ).[/OT]

An alternative can be buy a motherboard (thinked for server use) replaceable with this but what choiche?

----------

## djinnZ

up

----------

